# Latest Project Completed



## Howard Gordon (Aug 15, 2015)

Just finished this Packard Badged CWC bike. It features a locking fork, lit rack and road blaster light & horn. Next up on the bench, a Packard Badged, Colson Imperial. Just havin fun!


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice, love to see green bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2015)

Now that looks like lots of fun, great job.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 15, 2015)

wow!!!i like well done super nice!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm really digg'n those colors. Are those factory offerings? V/r Shawn


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 15, 2015)

Great looking bike. You did a nice job.


----------



## theterrym (Aug 15, 2015)

nice detail!!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2015)

hope my fun turns out that nice!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks great.Like the green and white


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 16, 2015)

Love the lit rack. And the colors really POP! Beautiful job.


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 16, 2015)

Very nice job,love the CWC bikes


----------



## rocketman (Aug 20, 2015)

Great head turner, nice work and I like your Rooster heads..............


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 21, 2015)

All around very clean bicycle . Nice work .


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 23, 2015)

Two thumbs way up! You are on fire. How many have you restored so far? Looks like you are hooked! Congrats! 
Sped Man


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 23, 2015)

Great paint looks real good.


----------



## model-a (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet dude luv it colors are very cool looking.

model-a,chris


----------

